# Very big dilema



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

My pet fish is getting old. Should I put him to sleep and possibly eat him so at least I know he's in me?


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

dont eat him. put him down.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

lol this made my day!


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

ok lemme elobrate on this......the food we feed the fish contains chemicals that dont suit us. if u do decide to eat the fish you have, your 1: not gonna have him inside you for ever. 2: your gonna fall sick. 3: ITS SICK TO WANNA EAT UR PET! 

god damn it! its just wrong man! wrong wrong wrong and very wrong!


----------



## jakeelvin123 (Jul 1, 2007)

Go for it!. Depends on the species, I heard tetras are a bit tangy! .


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

is this like actually serious?


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

looks like it....off topic.....you guys make a cute couple tallone.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Haha been dating for 3 years


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

eh... #1 rule for eating stuff. Don't eat sick things. When i go hunting or fishing I pass on the **************** that looks sick or acts funny. Means that there is something wrong with em. You want fat healthy meat. Not old sick meat. If you want to raise fish for eating make sure to harvest them at the peak of thier life when they are the fatest and healthiest, not as they are getting old and sick. meat quality is severly effected by disease and age.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

Zakk said:


> ok lemme elobrate on this......the food we feed the fish contains chemicals that dont suit us. if u do decide to eat the fish you have, your 1: not gonna have him inside you for ever. 2: your gonna fall sick. 3: ITS SICK TO WANNA EAT UR PET!
> 
> god damn it! its just wrong man! wrong wrong wrong and very wrong!


Ok, let me correct a couple of things.

1.Yes I will, his spirit will be trapped in me forever.

2. I will not fall sick, people eat fish all the time. (his "pet food chemicals" won't hurt me either, I've tried them before many times without getting sick)

3. It is not sick. As I said before, I want Rufus's spirit in me forever as he was my best fish friend - well maybe a tie with Lubogus. (RIP Lubogus, I kind of regret not eating you as your spirit could be floating anywhere now....)


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

grozdanov said:


> Ok, let me correct a couple of things.
> 
> 1.Yes I will, his spirit will be trapped in me forever.
> 
> ...


is it just me or does this guy/girl need some help?!?!?!?!? DUDE! i live in a country where "WEIRD" is an everyday norm......but you just took the cake! u might wanna do a lil more reading about the soul and spirit before u make motherhood statements on a public forum!

and i stand by what i said before.....your SICK! u need help!


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Yeah this guy is a troll by the looks of it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

just an FYI.....the soul departs the body at the time of death....no amount of consumption will keep the spirit of your dead fish friend with in you.....unless you decide to swallow the fish live.....if you did that dude......u would really need to be tied in a straight jacket.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

I respect your opinion but highly disagree with it. You cannot trap a person or animals soul inside of you by eating it. The soul is going to go where its supposed to go no matter what you do.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

Umm anyways...

I've decided to eat Rufus this weekend. It's going to be special. Might have to get a little inebriated in order to go through with it, but at least my pet fish will be in no more pain. And with me forever. 

Can anyone recommend any good fish prayers or poems?


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

ok that makes me wanna puke! can someone please ban him? MOD! WTB BAN!


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

Zakk said:


> ok that makes me wanna puke! can someone please ban him? MOD! WTB BAN!


What's so sick about it? Grow up. Eating him will be beautiful, not some barbaric thing you might think it is.

Seriously, get a clue.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

i DO have a clue! u call him your friend yet u wanna eat him? dude......gimme your address....i'll have some nice men with a jacket visit u soon! whats next? your pet dog dies and u wanna eat him too?


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

Zakk said:


> i DO have a clue! u call him your friend yet u wanna eat him? dude......gimme your address....i'll have some nice men with a jacket visit u soon! whats next? your pet dog dies and u wanna eat him too?


I don't eat dog. But in some Country's, they do indeed do that. You need to learn about different customs before bashing them. You are a small minded fool - sorry to break it to you.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

LOL i live in a country where each state has their customs and u call me a small minded fool? _|_ LOL in NO country they eat thier own pets! yea. the Gurka's are known to eat dogs....but not thier own dogs and yes i know a lotta Gurkas......as for fish...am a fish eater my self.....not in my 16 years of keeping fish have i EVER eaten my fish! thats just f'ing wrong!

sorry to bust ur tiny lil bubble dude....but u SERIOUSLY need medical help. quit stalling and gimme ur address!


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

Zakk said:


> LOL i live in a country where each state has their customs and u call me a small minded fool? _|_ LOL in NO country they eat thier own pets! yea. the Gurka's are known to eat dogs....but not thier own dogs and yes i know a lotta Gurkas......as for fish...am a fish eater my self.....not in my 16 years of keeping fish have i EVER eaten my fish! thats just f'ing wrong!
> 
> sorry to bust ur tiny lil bubble dude....but u SERIOUSLY need medical help. quit stalling and gimme ur address!


Jesus Christ, stop overreacting drama queen. To suggest I need medical help for wanting to eat a fish is asinine. I think you need help for making such a big deal over this. Seriously, get over it.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Woah buddy don't get so mad, its his opinion get over it. I do agree with him though you do sound like you're off you're rocker to me and probably to everyone else on here. Find some help and another forum please.


----------



## Merf (Feb 24, 2009)

Let me know how Rufus tastes.


----------



## PaulLamb (Nov 15, 2009)

grozdanov said:


> Can anyone recommend any good fish prayers or poems?


Rufus, we're gathered today in a quite room
But no heads are bowed in tears or gloom
A tablespoon of butter, a dash of beer
The frying pan sizzles, the time is here
I'd miss you if your soul were free 
So I'm eating you to trap it inside of me

:fun:


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

PaulLamb said:


> Rufus, we're gathered today in a quite room
> But no heads are bowed in tears or gloom
> A tablespoon of butter, a dash of beer
> The frying pan sizzles, the time is here
> ...


Haha, I will actually use this. Rufus was a fun fish, so he will go out with a funny poem. Thanks for the laugh, quite a good poem too haha. 

For all the haters, please just try to understand. I know it might sound cruel and unusual, but I have my reasons. Rufus was good to me for a while, don't want to just flush him or something.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

Blue Cray said:


> Woah buddy don't get so mad, its his opinion get over it. I do agree with him though you do sound like you're off you're rocker to me and probably to everyone else on here. Find some help and another forum please.


Rude. He's saying I need to go to a mental hospital, so why would I not get angry over his opinion. Please...


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Well maybe you should take his advice.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

Blue Cray said:


> Well maybe you should take his advice.


You're an idiot. Get a life...


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

grozdanov said:


> You're an idiot. Get a life...


Actually......your the one who needs to get a life. you're a 30 year old who is acting like a 10 year old wanting to "keep" a spirit within. beyond help! 

Blue....dont bother with this nut job.....and you.....yes i DO think u need help if you have eaten fish food before, you wanna eat a dead fish, you believe the spirit of the fish will remain in you once u eat them..... either you're mentally instable.....you've been reading a lot of Anne Rice's Queen Of The Damned.....or (this is my fav)......you're a freakin wackjob.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

No you see I'm not an idiot, I do not think the soul of my dead fish will live inside me and make me grow stonger. If my fish dies then it dies, I don't go around asking questions that will land me in a mental hospital. I think it's time you leave our forum, none of us have respect for you, especially after what you've said. I hope you do eat your fish and you choke on it, we don't need another Brittney Spears on our hands.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Zakk said:


> Actually......your the one who needs to get a life. you're a 30 year old who is acting like a 10 year old wanting to "keep" a spirit within. beyond help!
> 
> Blue....dont bother with this nut job.....and you.....yes i DO think u need help if you have eaten fish food before, you wanna eat a dead fish, you believe the spirit of the fish will remain in you once u eat them..... either you're mentally instable.....you've been reading a lot of Anne Rice's Queen Of The Damned.....or (this is my fav)......you're a freakin wackjob.


Too true but I have lots of time to waste.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

Blue Cray said:


> Too true but I have lots of time to waste.


Wow, the first smart thing you have said. You obviously have too much time on your hands. When I was 18, I was out partying and having a life. Not accumulating 955 posts on a fish forum. I bet you're the kind of kid that only has "fish friends' and not real life ones. 

Grow up and get a life loser. I'd hate to think of what you do with your female fish.... :fish:


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

when u were 18 u sure u did those things? am 29 and i still do them i have racked up over 1k posts. shut up grav....you need to 1: grow up. 2: get help 3: quit ragin on him cos he aint the one who wants to eat his dead fish friend! and your eating him over the weekend? PUKE!


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Yo groz, you gonna just sit there and watch the thread or are you trying to think of a snappy come back?


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

he lacks the required skill sets for a comeback dude.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

least of all Blue doesnt need to have "FISH FRIENDS" unlike a certain numnut i know here


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm a loser? Do you not hear yourself? You are trying to put a cerimony together for a fish, who is clearly your best friend. The only reason I come on here is because of the economy making it hard to find a job. If I'm such a loser why can I afford a $30 000 truck at this age? Man suggesting human - fish sexual relations? I don't want to know about any other sick fantasies you have going through your mind, grow a pair man up and leave the forum or you're gonna get ripped on and no one is going to give you any help. All this BS brought to our forum is unnecissary, we don't want it but we aren't about to sit here and listen to it.


----------



## Cory Lover (Dec 5, 2006)

This thread is rather entertaining


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

Cory Lover said:


> This thread is rather entertaining


 
thats being modest Cory!


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Zakk said:


> least of all Blue doesnt need to have "FISH FRIENDS" unlike a certain numnut i know here


Hahaha Numbnut that's the perfect word.


----------



## Cory Lover (Dec 5, 2006)

Zakk said:


> thats being modest Cory!


I'm a modest type of person  ;-) haha


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

LOL Cory!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

Blue Cray said:


> I'm a loser? Do you not hear yourself? You are trying to put a cerimony together for a fish, who is clearly your best friend. The only reason I come on here is because of the economy making it hard to find a job. If I'm such a loser why can I afford a $30 000 truck at this age? Man suggesting human - fish sexual relations? I don't want to know about any other sick fantasies you have going through your mind, grow a pair man up and leave the forum or you're gonna get ripped on and no one is going to give you any help. All this BS brought to our forum is unnecissary, we don't want it but we aren't about to sit here and listen to it.


So you don't have a job, yet you have a $30,000 truck. Wow, :withstup:

And my girlfriend would be my best friend. You know, a real life woman...? Wait, I don't think you'd know what it's like to have a girlfriend on second thought. Sad individual you are. How lonely you must be, with spending tons of your time posting on a fish forum. I'd HATE to have your social life at my age, at 18, I would just be flat out depressed.


----------



## Cory Lover (Dec 5, 2006)

grozdanov said:


> So you don't have a job, yet you have a $30,000 truck. Wow, :withstup:
> 
> And my girlfriend would be my best friend. You know, a real life woman...? Wait, I don't think you'd know what it's like to have a girlfriend on second thought. Sad individual you are. How lonely you must be, with spending tons of your time posting on a fish forum. I'd HATE to have your social life at my age, at 18, I would just be flat out depressed.


You are making assumptions. You have no clue what BC's social life is like. Just because someone is active on a website does not mean they don't have a life. Plus, he has been a member for 2.5 years...


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

grozdanov said:


> So you don't have a job, yet you have a $30,000 truck. Wow, :withstup:
> 
> And my girlfriend would be my best friend. You know, a real life woman...? Wait, I don't think you'd know what it's like to have a girlfriend on second thought. Sad individual you are. How lonely you must be, with spending tons of your time posting on a fish forum. I'd HATE to have your social life at my age, at 18, I would just be flat out depressed.


he is 18...owns a 30k truck.....has a kick ass collection of fish.....and you feel sorry for him? LOL total jerkwad!


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

Cory Lover said:


> You are making assumptions. You have no clue what BC's social life is like. Just because someone is active on a website does not mean they don't have a life. Plus, he has been a member for 2.5 years...


Just as he is making assumptions. I'm just dishing back out, what he's throwing at me smart guy.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

Cray! get on the chat lines......


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

grozdanov said:


> So you don't have a job, yet you have a $30,000 truck. Wow, :withstup:
> 
> And my girlfriend would be my best friend. You know, a real life woman...? Wait, I don't think you'd know what it's like to have a girlfriend on second thought. Sad individual you are. How lonely you must be, with spending tons of your time posting on a fish forum. I'd HATE to have your social life at my age, at 18, I would just be flat out depressed.


LOL some people don't need to be out every other night to have fun... I'm married at 19, my husband is 22, and I wouldn't change us for anything. No, we don't go out every weekend but staying in, watching movies together, and taking care of our managerie of pets is just as good (and I don't have to be in the bathroom for an hour getting fancied up) as going out. Yes, a night out is nice but some of us have things we'd like to save money for (kids, a house, etc.)


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

im 19, have now 43 posts, and have no friends


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

see thats the diff between Tori and numnuts here. she has a BRAIN.....an organ that didnt quite fully develop for groz here.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

hXcChic22 said:


> LOL some people don't need to be out every other night to have fun... I'm married at 19, my husband is 22, and I wouldn't change us for anything. No, we don't go out every weekend but staying in, watching movies together, and taking care of our managerie of pets is just as good (and I don't have to be in the bathroom for an hour getting fancied up) as going out. Yes, a night out is nice but some of us have things we'd like to save money for (kids, a house, etc.)


Good for you. However, I doubt Blue Cray is married or has a girlfriend.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

how do u know groz? u been stalkin him? loser and a numnut.....bad combination!


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

Every post by this just makes me lol. How bout instead of giving up on you fish, you try to save it? huh?


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

OCtrackiepacsg1 said:


> Every post by this just makes me lol. How bout instead of giving up on you fish, you try to save it? huh?


Trust me I have. But it's simply his time now. I want the comfort of knowing he will be with me in death at least - as in his spirit. May sound crazy I know, but it just feels right to me.


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

What kinda fish is it?


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

he's not gonna say.....formin into a troll. MOD lock and kill please.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

OCtrackiepacsg1 said:


> What kinda fish is it?


Don't want to say too much, but from the Cichlid family.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

Zakk said:


> he's not gonna say.....formin into a troll. MOD lock and kill please.


I don't want to say the exact type, I have my reasons.


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

I can't possibly think of a reason why you can't say other than you don't even have a fish.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

OCtrackiepacsg1 said:


> I can't possibly think of a reason why you can't say other than you don't even have a fish.


Well as I said I have my reasons. And of course I have a fish. If I wanted to, I could just Google some random fish and post it. But again, I have my reasons as why I will not give the specific type of fish. 

Anyway, I will cook him this Saturday. It's so bittersweet, it will be a powerful moment though, that I do know.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

grozdanov said:


> I don't want to say the exact type, I have my reasons.


the only reason is cos u dont have one......that and a lack of brains.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

i feel like this is just all for attention


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

exactly.....a troll!


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

snyderguy said:


> i feel like this is just all for attention


Sorry it's not. I came here wanting to here what other fish-lovers thought of eating their pet fish. I'm not some barbarian or anything, but some of you seem to think I am. Some replies have been helpful though, and thanks to those who have helped.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Groz Im not gonna lie, and I have been nothing but civil to you, and I understand why you feel like your getting attacked, and you are, but some of the comments you have made are downright disrespectful to others on this site. 
I am 21, Im in college, as you can see by my picture I have a lovely girlfriend I've been dating for 3 years. Yet I have over 700 posts in around a year. That makes me a loser? Im a college basketball player, I have a 3.4 GPA, and yes, Im on Fishforums alot, does that make me a loser? I hardly think so. Maybe I have just learned how to balance my life.
The best thing for you to do is take the little amount of info you have already gotten and leave it at that, no need to keep this thread going because its really going no where.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

Tallonebball said:


> Groz Im not gonna lie, and I have been nothing but civil to you, and I understand why you feel like your getting attacked, and you are, but some of the comments you have made are downright disrespectful to others on this site.
> I am 21, Im in college, as you can see by my picture I have a lovely girlfriend I've been dating for 3 years. Yet I have over 700 posts in around a year. That makes me a loser? Im a college basketball player, I have a 3.4 GPA, and yes, Im on Fishforums alot, does that make me a loser? I hardly think so. Maybe I have just learned how to balance my life.
> The best thing for you to do is take the little amount of info you have already gotten and leave it at that, no need to keep this thread going because its really going no where.


Again, I was just throwing his hate back at him. Of course people who post a lot on a forum aren't losers. I was just trying to give this kid a taste of his medicine. Immature, yes. But whatever. I was a bit peeved at being attacked like I'm some kind of monster for wanting to eat my pet fish. I know it's bizarre, but I though maybe some other fish lovers would understand. Not attack me like I'm insane.


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

grozdanov said:


> Sorry it's not. I came here wanting to here what other fish-lovers thought of eating their pet fish. I'm not some barbarian or anything, but some of you seem to think I am. Some replies have been helpful though, and thanks to those who have helped.


Well we don't eat out fish because their very bony animals compared to the local market kinda fish, and like you said, you've tried to save them..well the meds you used will give you a not so happy stomach..Have fun with food poisoning


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

LOL this lil ******************** migrated to the states from some f'ing village in spain! NOW it all makes sense......the numnut IS a villager! no wonder he believes if you eat the body of your fish his spirit will remain with u!


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

Zakk said:


> LOL this lil ******************** migrated to the states from some f'ing village in spain! NOW it all makes sense......the numnut IS a villager! no wonder be believes if you eat the body of your fish his spirit will remain with u!


I was being half-serious with the whole "spirit" thing. However, I do feel eating him will make him somewhat a part of me. I see nothing wrong with that at all.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

its not about u wantin to eat a fish.....its about u wanting to eat YOUR DYING PET FISH THAT U CALL A FRIEND THATS WRONG!


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

this is quite pathetic. goodnight


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

Well, I need some good fish recipes now. I want to do this right.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

lolllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

LOCK THIS THREAD! or am gonna take matters into my own hands! oh btw...hey Frank! hows u doin lil man?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Zakk, chill out!
Grozzy here is just a troll, and quite possibly just lemons or another recently banished from Fishforums yutz who is trying to cause trouble. That should have been plain enough from the very first post in this thread.

DON'T FEED THE TROLLS!!!!

I'm about to ban him for his nastier remarks, so just let it go already. Sheesh.


----------

